# Ringneck doves' coo?



## Dovegirl76

Hello I am considering getting a ringneck dove and I have a few questions first.

Mainly I'm worried about how loud the male coo is and how frequent?
Is the coo louder than a wild mourning dove?
Is it personality based and some are quieter/coo less frequently?
I would probably get a single male, would he coo more trying to get a female?

Thanks, Any advice appreciated


----------



## spirit wings

the ring neck cock birds do coo allot, the sound depends on the bird but most are pretty loud. I had one that started up at 4 am so him and his mate found a new home with a nice man with a sunporch. I kept the hens and they cooed softly and was not hard to put up with.. the male I had it was even hard to watch TV or talk on the phone or sleep in..so it is something to think about before hand. not every dove is that way..but the cocks will coo, and they do it in spells..over and over again. a single dove can be kept but they are happier with another dove to pair with.. two hens or even three hens make great house birds and pets. if you have more than one cock they may not get along well with each other. of course there are exceptions but I would stick with hens if you are concerned about the cooing.


----------



## minimonkey

I have to agree with Spirit Wings....Ringnecks can be pretty darn loud, truth be told. The noises that they make sound much more like they should be coming from a bunch of apes than from birds sometimes. (You can find sound files that will play the different noises for you -- they make a number of different, amazing sounds.) 

I took in some ringnecks that were needing a home a few years ago, and I was a bit unprepared for how noisy they would be -- I had several pigeons already, and was thinking the doves would be somewhat similar.... but, I quickly discovered I was wrong about that...

I have five doves, two mated male/female pairs, and a single, disabled male. They start cooing at the first sign of dawn (five am, or earlier) and they go, solidly, for at least a good hour. Occasionally, they get going in the middle of the night, too, if something disturbs them (traffic from the street, a random light shining through the window, etc). They also coo periodically throughout the day. All three of us in this house are very used to the noise, so it doesn't generally wake us, but it really can be hard to talk on the phone right next to the bird area. 

Even my females are loud -- they "laugh" like crazy clown creatures -- and make a lot of other noises that can't quite be described as "cooing." I love the noises, but we did have to move the TV into another room, because the TV started the doves going, and we couldn't hear over their noise, and the TV was interrupting the doves' natural rhythms (now we are happier, and so are the doves.) 

If you want quieter feathered companions, pigeons are MUCH quieter, and make fantastic pets. Even my male pigeons can't begin to compare, volume wise, to the doves -- and their noises are much more soothing in general, in my opinion. 

Don't get me wrong -- I adore the doves -- but they aren't quiet!


----------



## DeeDee's Mom

DeeDee (a male ringneck) drives us NUTS with his cooing. However, if he is being a problem, like if we're on the phone or watching tv or whatever, we just take him into the bathroom for a "time out". That way, he gets to coo to the bird in the mirror as loudly as he wants, and we get peace and quiet. He tends to sleep in the bathroom, as well, because my husband stays up all night and sleeps all day, and that's the only way poor DeeDee can get any sleep! He's in the bathroom right now, actually...and so is our dog (a Great Pyrenees who weighs about 180 lbs). Newman is very old and likes to sleep on the cool tile floor, so DeeDee is just sitting up on the shower curtain rod and "talking" to Newman while he snores. Occasionally he will hop down and walk through Newman's fluffy white hair, which tickles the poor dog and he jumps...so DeeDee flies back to the rod. Too cute.

We've found that he is quieter when he is free-flying around the house...unless he sees the little bin where we have the Sweet & Low. For some reason, he will sit on the Sweet & Low container with his head buried in the Sweet & Low packages and coo his fool head off like a feathered maniac. Otherwise, loose, he's relatively quiet. But when he's in his cage, he gets bored and wants to be out with us, so he starts making racket.

One thing that's kind of funny is that when he's racheting up his cooing, if we snap a normal sized mailing envelope at him and tell him "shhhh!" he'll stop cooing for a few minutes...unless he decides to come and attack the envelope. I think to him, it's like another bird doing a wing-slap. Too funny!

I do hear that the females are quieter, and have often wished that when we picked, the one we picked had been female, but we love DeeDee, annyoying as he can be.


----------



## Guest

If you are even questioning the noise, don't get a dove. Both males and females are loud, and unless you have a separate room they will be in where you can shut the door, don't get them. They are adorable and peaceful and all, but the noise is hated throughout my household. Especially when I'm woken up as soon as the sun rises. I still love them and could NEVER live without them though. They are my kids!


----------



## Shadowringneck23

*Ringneck Dove Coo*

A male Ringneck Dove's coo is soft and pleasant. The frequency of their coo must have something to do with their personality, and if they are seeking or have already found a mate.


----------



## Cool Q

Why did my dove stop cooing


----------



## nancybird

A doves coo is very pleasant.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom

Their coo is pleasant, but only to a point. When they are cooing non-stop, it CAN get to be too much, but as I've said before, I hear that the females are not as "persistent" when it comes to cooing as the males are.


----------



## nancybird

The male doves I've had in the past have been louder than my females.Right now I just have 2 females & they coo alot & are very alert & happy {I'm sure they wish they had males with them}


----------

